# insurance not paying



## starfishgina (Nov 16, 2003)

i have had acid reflux for a long time and finally had it diagnosed last year but now the insurance companies won't pay for prevacid or acifex because the cousin to these medications, prilosec, is now OTC. my doctor has given me enough samples for two months, luckily, but i am at a loss at what i will do after that! anyone else had this problem?


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Can't you get it covered under the excepitonal drug status. My doctor had to call it in saying that the non generic brands did not work and prevacid or pantoloc are covered under the exceptional drug status. good luck


----------

